
Startup School: Tony Hsieh On Delivering Happiness - alexjmann
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/24/startup-school-tony-hsieh-on-delivering-happiness/
======
dgreensp
A truly riveting summary. :/

I really liked how Hsieh talked about positive psychology and different ways
to conceptualize, and attain, happiness.

Specifically, the major sources of happiness in a job or career, or
alternatively things that the company itself should seek to have, come in
three tiers of increasing value and longevity: "Pleasure / Profits", "Flow /
Passion", and "Meaning / Purpose". A rock star lives a life of fleeting
pleasure; a passionate worker experiences flow and gets in the "zone"; a truly
fulfilled entrepreneur or employee feels they are working toward a higher
purpose.

